# ADOPTED EMBRYOS



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

I am posting this because i want ladies to know where they can get Adopted Embryos, if they want them.


Dogus offer 2 adopted embryos for 2500.  And an extra 1000 if you want female or male.


Repromedica, in SLovakia offer 2 adopted embryos for 1500.  You cannot choose the gender.





Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Reprofit in Czech Rep offer 1 donated embryo for 1.140 euros. My friend had 2 and was successful with twins over a year ago. They used to list price for 2 but i dont see it now.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Repromedica in slovakia have no age limit.  


But its good you posted your info Clarabelle.


Hopefully other women will add clinics they know of for embryos to adopt.



xxx


----------



## sienna9 (Jan 29, 2017)

ISCare Bratislavia do adopted embryos for 920 euros for one


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi

How much information do you get regarding the embryos before you go forward...ie medical history etc

Thanks

Am considering this but in the UK through a fertility clinic.


----------



## sienna9 (Jan 29, 2017)

If you go to Europe you get very little info, usually eye colour, blood group & education history. It depends on the country and clinic.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agreed with sienna9, it mainly depends on a clinic and country


----------



## AndreaDupes (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi
I had donor embryos - in Poland - and have now happy healthy 3 month old girl twins!
we couldn't choose gender and we had only basic info given - we had a choice of 3 profiles of couples to choose from. The cost was minuscule - they charged 600GBP for a cryo stick. So if one embryo on the stick or 2 it was same price if that makes sense. Id be happy to talk about my experiences and offer support to any ladies considering this option


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Andrea,

Thats fantastic news. And congratulations to you. How lovely that you have twin girls  .

The price the clinic charged was so inexpensive and I am sure it will give women hope.

I believe Poland have an age cut off. Do you know the age cut off? it will be good to post it for women to know.

And thanks for posting !!  

Morganna xx


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this info, everyone.

For those recommending a clinic, how complicated or not was the initial effort to get the cycle going? Like what you had to submit or have done? If you've recently done a cycle elsewhere, was there a long wait time in being processed as an incoming patient and getting an embryo match? (hope this made sense)


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hopefulkayte as I’ve said before zlin are quick, recent blood tests done and then going on your history they might require a few more, that’s why I liked them they were quick and easy, I’m not sure why you haven’t sent them an email, if they were previously on your short list? Is there anything that’s stopping you or is it just the travel, because if it’s just the travel, it really isn’t hard, just a quick train ride or they can organise transport depending on which airport you fly into. Iscare in Bratislava require a few more tests but you have probably already had them done also, so they will accept most of those if they fall within the time frame, same as zlin, repromedica is the same, but communication with them can be rather slow. All three clinics will transfer two embryos. Poland sounds good too, but out for me because of their age limit. I personally wouldn’t bother with reprofit. Most of the clinics don’t have a waiting time like Bennett so you could be cycling by next month if your happy with your match if you wanted to.


----------



## AndreaDupes (Jun 13, 2018)

I believe the age cut off is 51 but don't quote me on that.

And it was frozen embryos i had donated by successful couples who had surplus embryos left over. They weren't created for me from donor egg and donor sperm - because of this i had treatment within 4 weeks, absolutely no wait time


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Which clinic did you got to Andrea?


----------



## AndreaDupes (Jun 13, 2018)

Gyncentrum - if you pm me I can give you more details and also you get discount on some treatments if you use my details x


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Stacey,  I actually did send an email to Zlin a couple days ago too 🙂 I had a consult with Sue Taylor of IVF Traveler and she suggested Reprofit for wait time and PGS treated embryos, which is why they are a big part of my new venture in trying to wrap my head around next steps. Haven’t heard back from Zlin yet and in the meantime trying to do all that I can to gather info and experiences.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hopefulkayte I hope you didn’t take my question the wrong way, good to cover all bases and check up on other clinics too 🙂 I wouldn’t bother with reprofit because they won’t let you transfer two tested embryos, and just because they’re tested doesn’t mean they will implant, to me I feel that clinics who only will transfer one, are trying to make more money out of you, because if it doesn’t work, you tend to go back, lots of ladies transfer two and only one sticks, and I believe it to be the same with tested also. Hopefully zlin will get back to you, if not give my old coordinator an email,  Ivona.Jo[email protected] let her know I gave you her email, she is pretty quick with a response as well  
Thanks Andrea I will pop you an email, be interesting to hear more details


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey Stacey! Nope, not at all - I truly appreciate your help!  And thank you SO MUCH for sharing your coordinator's email with me, because my email to the coordinator we communicated with last year (Lenka) bounced back and I don't think she's there anymore, or with that address at least. So I just forwarded the message again but to your coordinator. Thank you so much!!!

I am really stuck on the embryo thing. I totally hear what you're saying. I personally think it's crazy for me to travel halfway around the world for one embryo. Like, if I got one embryo in an OE cycle (which would be a great result for me actually, lol!) I know there would be a lot banking on that one embryo, with no others to freeze or transfer. Somehow having 2 embies from donors of hopefully ideal gametes, seems that much more promising or doubling your chances that one of them could be a viable baby.

Sue told me that most people pick Reprofit because the embryos are PGS tested, so there are better results transferring a single embryo there since they're tested. She said I could probably push them to transfer 2 untested ones for me, but then pointed out I may as well stay with Gennet and wait for the match, and keep doing what I'm doing. It's just the wait time driving me nuts there.

We will see what Zlin says - their wait time and about transferring 2.

I know that 2 embryos could finally miraculously take, and that twin pregnancies are riskier. I just think about the times I transferred two embryos (whether my own on day 3, a blast on day 5, or 2 donor egg blasts) and the lack of BFP, much less twin pregnancies, yet over many years. I just feel better investing in two.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes I know what you mean, I will not even bother with a clinic that won’t agree to transferring two, that’s one if my main stipulations, I’ve had twins and it wasn’t too much harder than a singleton pregnancy, you just need to rest more which isn’t a bad thing, and eat more protein, plus they keep a closer eye on you, so if anything was to crop up they’re usually straight into it, and yes given your history I would be adamant about two as well !


----------



## Flower72 (Feb 5, 2019)

AndreaDupes said:


> Gyncentrum - if you pm me I can give you more details and also you get discount on some treatments if you use my details x


Hello Andrea, Hope you are doing well. I found your post about Gyncentrum. It was an old post. I'm thinking of going there for adopted embryos and I'd like to know more about the clinic.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

AndreaDupes said:


> Hi
> I had donor embryos - in Poland - and have now happy healthy 3 month old girl twins!
> we couldn't choose gender and we had only basic info given - we had a choice of 3 profiles of couples to choose from. The cost was minuscule - they charged 600GBP for a cryo stick. So if one embryo on the stick or 2 it was same price if that makes sense. Id be happy to talk about my experiences and offer support to any ladies considering this option


Hi Please could you tell me which clinic you used? Thank you 😊


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Flower72 said:


> Hello Andrea, Hope you are doing well. I found your post about Gyncentrum. It was an old post. I'm thinking of going there for adopted embryos and I'd like to know more about the clinic.


If you are considering Poland, I recommend knowing more about Bocian and Invicta, they have been the best for many years, and mentioned in all ESHRE and national ratings. Gender selection is not allowed by law in Poland.


----------

